# Deleting my profile.



## TriggerHappy (Nov 17, 2019)

Can one of the moderators delete my account, my email gets flooded with notifications and the link to turn them off doesn't work.
I only joined here because I'm into slingshot rifles and it seems I'm the only one.
Regards Ryan


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Ryan

Think it would need to go through Admin. I've tried but can't find a delete account option.

You could simply change your email possibly?

Thanks Matt


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Go to Settings ---- Email & Password ---- change email address (or delete)


----------

